# Blackwater 7/13...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went to Blackwater this morning started early with topwater with no luck, switched to redfish magic spinnerbait and hooked up with a couple small reds and one good keeper. Also caught 5-6 bass, and one keeper on the spinnerbait. Found some small trout around I-10 bridge; caught 10-12 with only one keeper. Trout came on white fluke. Decent morning all in all just nothing real big.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

nice report, i know that spot in the pic


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

been wanting to hit blackwater,perdido is just so much closer for me .good post though thanks


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I know that spot. Reds and Bass always there. 

NJD


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad to see there's a red being caught out there. I was out there today as well. Had a CRAZY day out there. Big fish for me was a 23 in trout. Been trying for reds though. We're you in less than 5 ft using that spinnerbait?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> Glad to see there's a red being caught out there. I was out there today as well. Had a CRAZY day out there. Big fish for me was a 23 in trout. Been trying for reds though. We're you in less than 5 ft using that spinnerbait?


Yea we were shallow fishing the grass, caught two reds under the bridge in deeper water also.


----------

